
Necessity is the Mother of Invention - jasonlbaptiste
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/03/20/necessity-is-the-mother-of-invention/
======
mynameishere
[http://www.teesandtats.com/TRIPLE_S__SKULL_SAMURAI_SNAKE-
det...](http://www.teesandtats.com/TRIPLE_S__SKULL_SAMURAI_SNAKE-details.aspx)

You would not believe the tail I pull down in "Skull Samurai Snake" shirt.
Hell ya.

